# Decent plant light for 24 inch tall tank, low light plants



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Just looking for some advice as I`m moving back into a planted tank after selling my puffer...

Tank is 65 gallons, 24 inches tall. Stocked with low light, easy plants like Anubias, java moss, Java Ferns and an Amazon Sword. Would like to add some Cabomba down the road and possibly a few others.

I currently have a Marineland 36 inch Single Bright LED fixture. I believe it`s the older model, but have only used it for about a month. I`ve read it`s not suitable for plant growth at the height of my tank. Any opinions or suggestions are welcome.

I`m willing to sell or trade this light fixture for a more suitable plant light if needed, or also willing to purchase a new, inexpensive second light fixture. I do have a 30 inch fluorescent fixture here, so could always buy a bulb for it.

Basically, looking for info and options on my best solution. Ideally, I don`t want to have to get into CO2 dosing, and no interest in higher light requirement plants. So will my LED fixture be suitable, should I sell or trade it, and what are my options for a better plant growth light.

THANX


----------

